# Tesco tunnel vouchers & pets



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have some Tesco vouchers which we were going to use for the tunnel but according to the Channel Tunnel conditions they cannot be used when pets are being carried.
Could anyone confirm that this is the case.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tesco Vouchers*

Hi Mike,

You can use the vouchers to book the Tunnel but have to pay for pets separately.

In our case, our cat costs £30 plus vet fees on return.

Our M/H costs between £30 - £40 of Tesco Vouchers depending on times and cost of particular crossing.

When you exchange your tokens and book with Eurotunnel, you are then offered credit card of debit card to pay for your pet/s.

It's a bit ridiculous that cat costs more then m/h and 2 persons return but the cost is standard admin fee apparently 8O

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Tesco Vouchers*



exmusso said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> You can use the vouchers to book the Tunnel but have to pay for pets separately.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the words seemed to indicate that you could not use them at all but what you say makes sense. We normally pay £30 extra on the ferry so thats okay.
Only got enough vouchers for one way though so we will have to walk back.

Mike


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*more vouchers to come!*

Hi
You may wish to book out and then wait for the next lot of vouchers to pay for the way back. We will get at least one more issue before the summer. Btw we buy everything including shopping at other supermarkets on our Tesco credit card,which we settle every month and get about £600 worth of vouchers a year. Don't actually shop at Tesco too often. We used it for our MH and trailer last year and took the dog. (We only paid £30 for the dog) We could afford to cross when we wanted to rather than at "stupid o' clock" Ordered £300 worth today and expect to have about the same again before the summer
Barry


----------



## autojumble99 (Jul 2, 2007)

We thought that £30 per pet (we have two JRs) was a bit steep, but considering how easy it is to go and return using Eurotunnel's excellent pet services and well worth the money
Incidentally we are trying the Norfolk Line Dover to Dunkirk crossing in September and the cost per pet is the sam at £30 each
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We used Norfolkline for the first time this Easter - I liked the ships, much cleaner than the Sea France we used last year. If you booked with the CC you get an upgrade to First class, giving you access to the First class lounge and had priority boarding - going over to europe there was only a couple of people in the lounge and very good waitress service and complimentary drinks, fruit, biscuits but did not get priority boarding in fact we we last on and last off. this was an 8am start. Coming back, clean boat, first on and first off boat so got the priority loading, but no service in the first class lounge - not that we were bothered, but again complimentary drinks etc. Much busier, but nice and quiet.

Didn't have a dog so can't comment. also takes half an hour longer. Dunkerque was an easy port to get to and from.

Karen


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that it is an outrageous amount of money to have to pay to leave you dog/cat onboard you own motorhome I guess they charge us just becuase they can


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi on norfolk line M/H 2 persons 2 dogs £68.00 all in, out may back :lol: june :lol: take me 20 years to get enougth vocuresto pay one way on the tunnel 8O


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

barrosa said:


> Hi on norfolk line M/H 2 persons 2 dogs £68.00 all in, out may back :lol: june :lol: take me 20 years to get enougth vocuresto pay one way on the tunnel 8O


Did you declare the dogs or will they hide under the bed as they are normally £30 each whoever you go with.

Just curious

Mike


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can you just tuck a small dog away and cross without paying for it? How do they know? What admin?


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi declared and on the ticket :lol:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The Admin is for the return journey when your pet MUST be checked that worm and tick treatment has be administered by a vet (pet passport) before being allowed to board.

Charlie


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

One other point that is worth noting is that Tesco deals (Chan tunnel) can only be used for Return and outward bound journeys, you cannot use them for a single journey from France (don't ask me why)

Charlie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dogs go free on the outward journey but we had to pay for his return journey of £40 to pay for the Pet Contol part of checking his passport and Chip.


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Having finally got around to booking this year's trip, I was going to try to spend some Tescos Vouchers with P&O, but I can't find the the P&O Dover/Calais Crossing listed anywhere on the Tesco's site?

I can finfd the P&O Irish Crossings, the Eurotunnel & Stenaline......

Have I missed the boat - forgive the pun - for this year? Or am I just blind?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I stand to be corrected here but I don't think you can use tesco vouchers for the P&O Dover Calais route.

Steve


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

steco1958 said:


> I stand to be corrected here but I don't think you can use tesco vouchers for the P&O Dover Calais route. Steve


Me thinks you is correct, thanks


----------

